
Kaggle Petfinder.my Contest: First Place Winner Disqualified - jpdus
https://www.kaggle.com/c/petfinder-adoption-prediction/discussion/125436
======
plouffy
They should have just trained an overfit model on the private training
dataset.

------
theincredulousk
Seems like this would have taken roughly as much effort as a real solution...

------
GaryNumanVevo
It looks like he used his Kaggle competitions to gain a job at H20.ai :(

